
Airbnb Checks Out of Russia - sharmi
https://themoscowtimes.com/articles/airbnb-checks-out-of-russia-57731
======
zczc
Airbnb closes its Russian subsidiary but keeps dealing with guests and hosts
in Russia, see original article (in Russian):
[https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3267744](https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3267744)

------
mc32
I was under the impression that businesses which serve the Russian market must
keep their data in RU and should not "leave" RU. Do they still host their
servers there or is my impression off-base and you can operate from the
outside without having to have in-country physical presence?

~~~
BMorearty
I'm a software engineer at Airbnb. I don't know Russia's laws but I know we
don't host our servers in Russia.

~~~
mc32
The law in reference is the colloquially named "server law" or "personal data
localization law".

LinkeIn for example ran afoul accoring to:
[https://www.rt.com/news/379720-linkedin-russia-law-
blocked/](https://www.rt.com/news/379720-linkedin-russia-law-blocked/)

As well Google moved some servers to Russian data centers to comply with the
law: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-moves-some-servers-to-
ru...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-moves-some-servers-to-russian-data-
centers-1428680491)

